# Thailand and visas?



## expatwannabe2010 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello!

Now, I'm not moving to Thailand, but I am planning a long visit later this year and I'm looking for a little help sorting out what I might need to do, for visas. 

I'm leaving the US at the beginning of June for France. I'll be there for about 3 months before going to Thailand. I'd like to be in Thailand until the end of November, though while I'm there I plan to make a trip to India, and also Bali (and maybe somewhere else). 

From what I'm reading, to get a 60 day visa, I would have to apply no longer than 90 days in advance, from the US. And there are my two problems. I won't be in the US the 90 days before Thailand, and I technically want to be there for 90 days. Though maybe it will really be 60 days in the country and 30 days scattered about elsewhere in the region. I don't know. 

I'm wondering how I should approach this. I don't want to get fined or kicked out of the country. 

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

No, you are all set.

With a US passport, you receive a 30 day visa waiver on arrival. There is no limit on the number of visa waivers you can receive, so you can come and go to other points at will, as long as you don't stay more than 30 consecutive days at a time.

If you do want to stay longer than 30 days at one stretch, you can file a TM 87 form at the Immigration office in the province where you are located, pay 2000 baht, and receive a 60 day Non-Immigrant "O" visa - the 60 days gets added to the 30 day visa waiver, for a total of 90 days.


----------



## expatwannabe2010 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, cool. Well that's easy.  Why are they so relaxed about visas there?

thanks!


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

In some respects they are relaxed, in other respects not so much. The 30 day visa waiver is given to citizens of a number of countries; with respect to citizens from some other countries, they get even more - 60 or 90 days depending on the origin.

Tourism is a significant economic boost for Thailand, so they try to make it as easy as possible. They also favor retirement by foreigners with a very easy regime: show you have pension income or a bank deposit (or a combination of the two) to cover the cost of living for a year (about $25,000) and they give a one year visa. My wife and I are here on such visas.


----------



## expatwannabe2010 (Oct 6, 2009)

That's pretty cool. How do you like it there? 
What are the requirements for those who don't have a pension (I'm 32), but are freelancers/self-employed/etc? I'm not sure I want to live in Thailand, but you never know.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Sadly, I think you're more than a little off base with the information you're spouting to the O/P there "Wayward Wind"....

The O/P doesn't say how old he is, if he has a thai wife or kids! Those are the ONLY three ways you can apply for a single entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa INSIDE the country at Thai Immigrations. Just an FYI (so you know); Non-O visas run for 90 days NOT 60!!

The O/P could just apply for a double/triple entry Tourist Visa at a Thai Embassy or Honorary Consulate in the US and when he applies ask them to give it a longer validity. 

I know people who've got triple entry Tourist Visas from Honorary Consulates in the US which have a year validity as far as the "must enter Thailand before" date.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

tod-daniels said:


> Sadly, I think you're more than a little off base with the information you're spouting to the O/P there "Wayward Wind"....
> 
> The O/P doesn't say how old he is, if he has a thai wife or kids! Those are the ONLY three ways you can apply for a single entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa INSIDE the country at Thai Immigrations. Just an FYI (so you know); Non-O visas run for 90 days NOT 60!!
> 
> ...


Hi Tod,

Sounds like the immigration or visa process is much easier than here in the Philippines. Wish they would be for visa/foreigner friendly here.

Do you have or know of a "government" website that has the visa types and requirements published? If so or if you locate one. please post a link to the site. Would make it easy for people to get current or updated information as it becomes available.



Thanks

Jet


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

tod-daniels said:


> Sadly, I think you're more than a little off base with the information you're spouting to the O/P there "Wayward Wind"....
> 
> The O/P doesn't say how old he is, if he has a thai wife or kids! Those are the ONLY three ways you can apply for a single entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa INSIDE the country at Thai Immigrations. Just an FYI (so you know); Non-O visas run for 90 days NOT 60!!
> 
> ...


My bad. I should have considered the fact that he could be under 50 and thus not eligible for a retirement extension.

In any event, it sounds like the thirty day visa waivers fit his plans to come in and out, visiting the other countries he mentioned. Another thought: perhaps obtain a tourist visa for Thailand in France during his stay there? If that doesn't work for him, then the route that you suggest will work.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

expatwannabe2010 said:


> That's pretty cool. How do you like it there?
> What are the requirements for those who don't have a pension (I'm 32), but are freelancers/self-employed/etc? I'm not sure I want to live in Thailand, but you never know.


What I set out above is available for those over 50 who otherwise meet the financial qualifications. I didn't know your age, but should have checked.

Coming and going using the 30 day visa waivers should work for your current plans to visit other countries in the region; if you do need a longer stay in Thailand at any point in your travels, then you need to explore the option that tod daniels suggests.

In terms of other long term options for your age bracket, I am not very familiar with them as I never had to pursue any - I was well over 50 when I moved here. I know that there are those here who do manage to stay longer term by making visa runs to other countries but I never paid much attention to how that works as I didn't need to do that. Perhaps there are other posters who can give you tips based on their experiences.

As far as how we like living here, we think it is just fine. My wife and I worked in many countries over the decades, but Thailand was always a draw for our holidays, so when it cam time to pull the plug it was a natural choice. We live in a high-rise condo on the Gulf, with spectacular views, an hour or so away from the airport in Bangkok, and just about anything we need is available here. Still struggling with learning Thai, but that can be fun as well.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

I totally agree with "Wayward Wind" about the 30 day visa exempt stamps being more than fine for you whilst you travel S/E Asia using Thailand as home base. 

I also agree with their thoughts as far as should you want to stay in Thailand longer than 30 days at a time; you should apply for a Tourist Visa at the Thai Embassy in what ever country you happen to be in before you come back here.

As far as how do I like it? Well, after almost 10 years in thailand and having not left the country in the last 6 years, I'd hafta quote a song by the late John Denver and say "some days are diamonds; some days are stone". I don't know that I love living here in and amongst the thais 24/7, but I certainly don't hate living here either. I'm here by choice not blind luck and I could leave tomorrow if I wanted to. That I've managed to make it almost 10 years here must say something at least semi-positive about my feelings for the thais and the country.. 

Thais as a rule are an easy bunch to co-exist with. If you don't wanna interact with them, don't talk to them and they won't talk to you. If you do wanna interact with them, talk to them and if they can, they'll talk to you too. 

It sure ain't the easiest country to live in because of the mindset or what is commonly called "the thai culture" (what that really means is social indoctrination or brainwashing these people have had since they were kids; so that they interact, react and behave a specific way. 

It's so cut in stone that thais react in a totally predictable way in almost every social situation. You're sure not gonna change these people and I gave up tryin' to "push that rope" a long time ago. They're thai, I ain't. "That's all I've got to say about that".. <- Quote from Forrest Gump

Speaking Thai (even half-assed, 2-word-tourist-thai) seems to make these people wanna open up at with foreigners. Now do know that ANY thai who derives a portion of their income from the tourism trade will know at least the english required to ply their goods to foreigners. Just don't expect to talk about the G8 summit, global warming or solving world hunger with them. They are thai-centric to the n-th degree.. 

I would have to say; you could pick far worse small insignificant, developing third world countries around the world to visit that this one; so come on over, try it out. 

It IS a great base of operations for tourists wanting to tour other S/E Asian countries; because of the airports and the good infrastructure in Bangkok.

"Wayward Wind"; I didn't know how old the O/P was either, until I looked at their profile, went to their website and read their posting history on this forum. They did come back and give their age on this thread in a later post..

To the O/P, good luck..

Please note, no disrespect is intended or implied with my observations about the country and these people. The opinions expressed are my own, your mileage may vary, void where prohibited by law, some restrictions apply,


----------

